# pb clé usb arrachée



## Maiee (23 Juin 2008)

bonjour

j'ai acquis une clé usb corsair qui marchait très bien sur mon mac version 10.3.9

une amie l'a arrachée sauvagement de son pc, elle est toujours reconnue sur le pc mais les fichiers sont inaccessible et le pc dit que la clé ne répond plus.

par contre elle n'est plus reconnue du tout par mon mac.... je pensais la reformater mais elle n'apparait plus nulle part.

je ne tient pas spécialement aux fichiers que contient la clé. Que puis-je faire pour récupérer cet outil, ma foi, très pratique?

merci de votre aide....


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

La brutalité de ton amie a probablement cassé les soudures qui relient le connecteur USB à la carte électronique de la clé.

Si c'est bien l'origine de la panne et que le bricolage ne te fais pas peur, tu peux démonter la clé et tenter de re-souder le connecteur.

Sur l'image jointe, un exemple de clé USB avec, au bout des flèches roses, les quatre soudures dont une ou plusieurs sont  probablement en cause.


----------



## Maiee (23 Juin 2008)

j'espère que ce n'est pas ça.....

la DEL de la clé clignote quand je la branche, et l'ayant oubliée branchée sur mon ordi (la clé ne fonctionnant déjà plus), mon ordi n'arrivait pas à s'éteindre. est-ce un signe??

si vous avez des solutions pour moi, merci!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Qu'entends tu par "n'apparait nulle part" : tu ne la vois pas monter sur le bureau, ou bien ni "Informations système Apple" ni "Utilitaire de disque" ne la détectent lorsqu'elle est branchée ?


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2008)

Je me suis peut-être un peu emballé. La cause à "arraché sauvagement" qui m'a mis en tête que la clé avait été forcément endommagée mécaniquement.

Alors il est tout-à-fait possible, comme je l'ai indiqué, qu'une soudure du connecteur ait été cassée (l'une des deux qui se situent vers le centre probablement).

Mais il n'est pas exclus non plus que la clé ait tout simplement été enlevée trop tôt, avant que la cache de l'ordinateur n'y ait été entièrement vidée. Auquel cas, le contenu de la clé pourrait n'être endommagé que logiciellement.


Pour en avoir le coeur net, il faudrait ouvrir l'utilitaire _Informations système_ (menu Pomme > "À propos de ce Mac..." > bouton "Plus d'informations...") et aller dans la rubrique "Matériel" > "USB".

Quand on branche la clé et qu'on fait Pomme+R (pour rafraîchir l'affichage de la fenêtre), celle-ci doit apparaître dans l'arborescence, un peu comme sur l'image suivante.




Si elle apparaît, c'est le signe que la clé est reconnue matériellement et qu'elle communique avec l'ordinateur. Dans ce cas, le problème ne devrait être que logiciel.

Dans le cas contraire, il faudra probablement faire appel à un fer à souder pour la récupérer... ou faire jouer la garantie si elle a été achetée récemment.


----------



## Maiee (23 Juin 2008)

effectivement je ne l voit pas monter sur le bureau, et "informations système apple" rame totalement quand elle est branchée, je n'arrive plus à voir ce qui en usb sur mon ordi, ça charge indéffiniment, comme quand je tende d'éteindre l'ordi alors que la clé est branchée.....

merci de vous intéresser à mon problème.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2008)

N'y a t il pas un message d'erreur sous windows ?

J'ai eu ça avec une clé usb et sous windows j'avais un message du genre "erreur 10" ou je sais plus quel numéro !
Bref ma clé était HS 


Bon courage


----------



## Maiee (23 Juin 2008)

juste après "l'incident", le pc de mon amie (sous windows xp) reconnaissait la clé mais n'arrivait pas à ouvrir les fichiers et affichait un message comme quoi la clé ne répondait pas. (mais il la montait).
j'ai voulu stopper les frais et solutionner mon problème sur mon ordi (mac) et là plus rien ne marche....
je n'ai pas réessayer sous windows (je n'en ai pas chez moi), vous pensez que ça pourrait marcher mieux?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Maiee a dit:


> juste après "l'incident", le pc de mon amie (sous windows xp) reconnaissait la clé mais n'arrivait pas à ouvrir les fichiers et affichait un message comme quoi la clé ne répondait pas. (mais il la montait).
> j'ai voulu stopper les frais et solutionner mon problème sur mon ordi (mac) et là plus rien ne marche....
> je n'ai pas réessayer sous windows (je n'en ai pas chez moi), vous pensez que ça pourrait marcher mieux?



Pour qu'on puisse t'en dire plus, faudrait que tu nous donnes les indications qu'on te demande !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'entends tu par "n'apparait nulle part" : tu ne la vois pas monter sur le bureau, ou bien ni "Informations système Apple" ni "Utilitaire de disque" ne la détectent lorsqu'elle est branchée ?


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2008)

Comme il y a un blocage du Mac (du fait du driver USB de la clé qui ne rend pas la main), on ne sait pas vraiment si la clé communique ou non avec l'ordinateur.

Je pense que cela vaudrait le coup de rebrancher la clé sur un PC sous Windows, et de  tenter de la re-formater (au format MS-DOS / FAT) si son contenu reste encore inaccessible.

L'espoir est mince, mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer.


----------



## Maiee (23 Juin 2008)

je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'avoir accès à un pc sous windows pour l'instant. mais j'ai branché ma clé bousillée sur le mac de mon frère. elle ne montait pas, j'ai regarder dans "information système" ça chargeait très longtemps. j'ai désespéré et débranché ma clé. et là miracle l'info système me l'affichait avec toutes ses cataréristiques.....

c'est la preuve qu'elle communique encore avec l'ordi.

mais je ne sais toujours pas comment y accéder pour éventuellement la réparer...

merci de votre aide, et de vos réponses supères rapides... c'est vraiment très sympa.:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Maiee a dit:


> je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'avoir accès à un pc sous windows pour l'instant. mais j'ai branché ma clé bousillée sur le mac de mon frère. elle ne montait pas, j'ai regarder dans "information système" ça chargeait très longtemps. j'ai désespéré et débranché ma clé. et là miracle l'info système me l'affichait avec toutes ses cataréristiques.....
> 
> c'est la preuve qu'elle communique encore avec l'ordi.
> 
> ...



Ben pareil, sauf qu'au lieu d'infos système, tu prends "Outils disque", lorsque ta clé apparait dans la colonne de gauche, tu cliques sur son icône (la première, celle du haut, si tu en vois deux), puis onglet "effacer" et tu la formates (format "MS-DOS" (en fait, FAT16 ou FAT 32 selon sa capacité) si tu veux l'utiliser sur Mac ET PC).


----------



## Maiee (23 Juin 2008)

ok, merci pour l'info.

mais le souci c'est que "information système" n'a affiché la clé que une fois qu'elle était débranchée.... tant qu'elle est branchée, ça charge (y a un joli petit rond en petits traits gris tournent au milieu de la fenêtre), je ne suis peut être pas assez patiente, mais je crois que ça bloque.....

et une fois débranchée, je n'ai plus d'action possible dessus....

je vais essayer sous windows... (j'aurai accès à un pc sous windows demain) même si j'aurai préféré réussir sous mac....


----------

